
Sorry, Elizabeth Warren, Women Already Have Equal Pay - dudul
http://economics21.org/html/sorry-elizabeth-warren-women-already-have-equal-pay-1979.html
======
CptJamesCook
The myth of the pay gap has been perpetuated by the Obama administration, the
Clinton campaign, and the Trump campaign.

There are 10 million more female voters than male voters, so everyone is
taking part in the demagoguery

------
spxdcz
No surprises, but the source is a right-wing think tank:
[http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/Manhattan_Institute_for...](http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/Manhattan_Institute_for_Policy_Research)

------
craigvn
Head hits desk. The crux of the article, if you take away all the factors
causing women to not have equal pay then women have equal pay. No shit.

~~~
zacmps
What so it doesn't make sense to adjust for hours worked or skills? The point
here is to eliminate everything except for prejudice by employers. It doesn't
address why women are less likely to work in some industries or take higher
skill qualifications.

~~~
craigvn
No, it doesn't make sense. I seriously doubt anyone who can't see why that is
the case though would ever see or acknowledge the problem. I am not going to
tell you the reason, you need to work it out yourself.

------
jeffehobbs
Sorry, I Despise This Headline Construction Cliché.

